# The Betta Adoption Thread



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Since so many people have started adopting out bettas lately I figured I would just start one thread where we all can list available fish. That way we don't have tons of threads.

*Rules:*
-NO FIGHTING. If any arguing starts I will ask the Admin to delete those comments.
-The fish for adoption must be healthy unless otherwise stated. If your getting rid of the fish because its sick you must make that known, along with the care the fish will need (i.e. if he's a tail biter you will need to note that).
-Potential adopters will PM the member to exchange contact and shipping info.
-Adopters: please provide the best picture of the fish you have along with the background of the fish (i.e. where it came from, approximate age, why you are adopting it out, etc). Also try to provide an estimate for shipping.
-Adopters also please resize the picture of the fish so it is easy for users to see who may have dial up or small screens. If you do not know how to resize an image ask me  (A good general rule is to try to make the picture somewhere around 600x600 pixels more or less).
-Once the fish is adopted please edit your post and mark the fish with ADOPTED.. so it is clear to users that the fish is already taken.


Here are my current adoptables:

Spots: He is a white/yellow VT. He has black spots on his sides which may indicate he has some marble genes. He was rescued from a Wal-mart in GA where he was living in a cup with moldy food in the bottom. He has tail damage due to poor water conditions and I know for a fact he was at this wal-mart for at least a month prior to rescue. He does still have some tail damage and may never have full re-growth but its hardly noticeable. He's a very mellow guy and would possibly do well in a community tank. I've had him for roughly a month and a half.
In his cup day 1:









The bottom of his cup:









Him last week:


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

I love spot!!! How much is his rehoming fee?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Oop..sorry.. I had to run out real quick. His shipping fee is about $11. If I can find a smaller box it might be a little less. The flat rate box is $10.70 plus another $.30 for shipping bags. If you want a tracking number that costs $.60. I also give my adopters the option of mailing the empty box back to me (so I can use it again), in which case I would refund the cost of the box.


Also for adoption is Big Red: He was rescued from the same Wal-mart as Spots but in far worse conditions. He had severe fin rot and parasites. His water was completely brown. He is showing definite signs of regrowth and is parasite free. He still is looking a little raggedy but I'm hopeful his tail will regrow fully. He's a very sweet guy but is very shy and would probably do best in a tank by himself or with invertebrate tank mates such as snails and shrimp. Shipping for him is also estimated at $11 for priority. Big Red is still healing and will need pristine water conditions to continue healing. Right now I keep his water tinted with a tea made from IAL to help him heal. 

Day 1: (in his cup)









Last week:









I don't have a good picture of his fins right now but I'll try to get one asap. Right now they're still short but you can see the clear edges where its grown back. Its possible he may have some butterfly pattern similar to Damon in my siggy.


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

So cute! Can't wait for Zippity! *aww*
I think this is a really good idea, too.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Bump.. any one interested in either of these gorgeous guys? If you really like one but are worried about affording shipping or have any other questions or concerns feel free to PM me. I'm willing to work with potential adopters if I feel you will give the fish an excellent home.

Also remember that adopting a fish allows me to open up a spot for a new foster so your getting a new buddy and saving another fish at the same time :-D (I'm shameless I know LOL)


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

This is a great idea!!! I absolutely LOVE spot, but would you allow your bettas to be bred?


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

i am wondering when can you adopt baby beta's?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Zeandra... As long as any fish produced from the breeding went to good homes and never went to pet stores I wouldn't mind if they were bred. I also want any adopted fish to have forever homes.. I wouldn't want him only used for breeding and then discarded (not that I think you would do that  ).

Betanovice.. many breeders adopt out young fish that aren't suitable for sale because of bad form or finnage or deformity of some sort. You usually get them around 3.5 months of age but some times older as well.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

ahh thanks how much should a baby be? buying wise?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so glad your rescues are getting good homes.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks DQ... I am too. For a while I was afraid no one would want them.

Betanovice... that varies by breeder. Most will have some stock for free that are just not good quality at all. Some have fish for $5 and up depending on quality. You also have to factor in shipping. Some breeders will only do express shipping so even if the fish is free your looking at $35 shipping.


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Here are 2 boys that I rescued with the intent of adopting back out! 

Free shipping for priority (warm months only) $10.00 for express! If anyone is interested in these guy let me know! 

Avalanche came to me with a nasty case of fin rot, he was in a cup so dirty I could barely see him, but now he's doing better and he's all ready to go to his new forever home!! 

























Fleet was rescued from a tank of barbs, he was hinding in a corner to scared to move! He is blind in his right eye, but perfectly healthy otherwise.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Gorgeous guys!


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

i love avalanche hes pretty and aww poor fleet why was he in a tank full of barbs ?


----------



## lastbook87 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm preparing for a month-long vacation in about two and a half weeks, and though I have a little sister to take care of my fish, I realized it's time to finally post up the one of the two rescue boys I've been irrationally clinging to and the one girl I can't keep. I'm still getting my hands on shipping bags and such, but I'm willing to pay for half of whatever shipping ends up being. If anyone's in the Houston area, I'm willing to meet up instead.

I'm going to try and get better pictures, but my family members are weirdly possessive of their cameras and I have to hijack them when they aren't looking.

First up is Cameron, a lovely little bi-color VT male that I got from Petsmart with a decently developed case of finrot. He's looking much better now, though he's still a little flighty.



















And the girl is Haru, my little multi VT female. She needs to be in a tank by herself, or at least in a sorority where there are no other dominant females (a hard task, I know). I would love to keep her, but when putting together my sorority, I ended up with two fish that didn't work--her, of course, and then my first ever betta turned out to be a male PK, something I'd long suspected. I've only got room for one of them.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I PM'd you lastbook.  I was going to see if I could adopt Spot from 1fish2fish, but Zenandra got there first.lol So I have room for one or both of them.


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

A couple new pics of Fleet and Avalanche! I really need to find them forever homes so I can make room to take in 2 more rescues! I'll pay for priority shipping! I just want them to find fantastic homes!


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Bumpers! No one wants these boys??


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

I'd like Avalanche(The one with the shorter tail)...I don't have to pay anything right?


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Fleet looks very handsome.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

yes he is


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

As long as you're ok with priority then yes I will cover the cost of shipping all you have to do is provide a good home


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Priority is 1-3 days right?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Priority is 2-3 days. IME it has taken 2 days to reach the destination. Even from GA to Idaho it only took 2 days with USPS priority.


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

OK thanks. I think I'll take him.


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Fantastic!! PM me your address! I'll get him shipped out on monday when I send out 1fish2fish's girls!


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Quick question, are you shipping next monday? If so how? Being that next Monday is a holiday? (sorry mom had to point that out to me so I had to ask)


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh that's right! Well I guess I'll be sending you the boys on Tuesday Zenandra LOL


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Ok.. This is just tentative to see if there would be any interest even..

I've been thinking of rehoming Demetri Faust. He's a Black and Red CT with some irridescence at the base of his fins. It seems my water is too hard for CTs and I'm having a really hard time with him. He recently got a case of fin rot so he looks raggedy but given softer water I see no reason why they shouldn't grow back.

Here he is before the fin rot..









Like I said.. this is just tentative. I'm not sure if I even want to give him up. I just hate seeing his rays get so mangled. I'd only give him up to someone who is already keeping CT and has no problem with ray curling. I'll try to put up some pictures of him now in a few days.


----------



## tumtum (May 10, 2010)

Zenandra, my little brother is very interested in Fleet, his only betta died a couple of days ago, and he would love a new one. Fleet would have to live in a 1 gal at first, but pretty soon we will have another 10gal available for him to live in.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

1fish2fish, have tried anything to soften your water for the CT? I have very soft spring water and my boys do well in it. Jasper had a damaged tail when I got him and the new growth is coming in kind of curled but I don't think it is because of the water. Driftwood will soften the water some.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I have driftwood in my tanks but it doesn't soften the water. I can't afford to buy spring water to change a 4 gallon tank bi-weekly. I'm going to try him in my 6 gallon divided which has peat moss in it. Chaos is in there and he doesn't have ray issues.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

I would be interested in demetri. But I have to get my 10g set up. But once its set up and if you would like to give him away I am might be able to take him. But it might be 3-4 weeks. So if you decide to give him up let me know. And I'll see how far along my tank is.
My water seems fine. And I have 2 diffrent water options. I think the stuff in the basement is soft cause my dad said it was good for drinking. I can ask my mom again (Not totally sure.) So if need be I could give him his own tank. But I have 1 ct and he seems fine his fins are curled, but I think it was just from being in a cup as they were that way when I got him.


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

tumtum that's fine! he's in a 1 gallon now so he won't know the difference! Haha. PM me your address and I will ship him out on TUESDAY! :-D


----------



## lastbook87 (Apr 5, 2010)

Just wanted to post another note on Cameron and Haru--namely, that they're still up for grabs. I'd really like to get them, especially Cameron, off to a new home before I leave to go out of the country in a few weeks. I'll cover all of shipping, so if anyone's interested in either or both of them, please let me know. Cam's in a 2.5 gallon at the moment, and Haru's only in a 1 gallon, so if you're worried about tank size, I promise that it won't matter in the least.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

LB.. I might be interested in Haru (she's the female right?). I could try her out in my sorority and if she doesn't work out I have a nice 2 gallon she could have. When do you need her gone by? I need a few days to think about it.

I would love to take the male, he's so pretty! But I have to keep spaces open for my choice fry.


----------



## lastbook87 (Apr 5, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> LB.. I might be interested in Haru (she's the female right?). I could try her out in my sorority and if she doesn't work out I have a nice 2 gallon she could have. When do you need her gone by? I need a few days to think about it.
> 
> I would love to take the male, he's so pretty! But I have to keep spaces open for my choice fry.


Yup yup, Haru's the girl--and feel free to sit on it for a few days. I did have to pull her out of my sorority because she was being too aggressive, but I think the problem was that she and my favorite girl were both dead-set on being alpha. I can see how that would be a problem, though. And I'd love to keep Cam (I think he's beautiful), but he was never going to be permanent and he's not one of my absolute favorites. So it's time for him to find a new permanent home. 

I'm flying out on the ninth, so as long as you let me know before the eighth, that's totally fine.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'll let you know by tomorrow  (or I guess its actually today? LOL)


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Hey LB.. I decided I can't take your girly. :-( I wish I could but I'm going to be going away for two weeks and after that I'm going to be busy with my spawns and I just don't think it would be fair to her. It also wouldn't be fair to stick my roommate with another tank to clean while I'm gone. I'm really sorry and I hope you find her and your pretty boy great homes.


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

Hera's getting moody and aggressive again. I'm trying her on another time-out and we'll see how that goes, but if she doesn't get over herself, I think that it's best for everyone to see if she can find a nice little place for her. Anyone interested if this is the case?


----------



## lastbook87 (Apr 5, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> Hey LB.. I decided I can't take your girly. :-( I wish I could but I'm going to be going away for two weeks and after that I'm going to be busy with my spawns and I just don't think it would be fair to her. It also wouldn't be fair to stick my roommate with another tank to clean while I'm gone. I'm really sorry and I hope you find her and your pretty boy great homes.


Nope, it's fine--thanks for even thinking about her!  I'll find something for the both of them before I leave, I'm sure--I mean, it's not like I don't have RL friends that I can lecture on how to take care of fish and the suchlike should no one here decide that they want them.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Lastbook, Cameron looks like a sweetheart! What size tank is he used to?


----------



## lastbook87 (Apr 5, 2010)

metalbetta said:


> Lastbook, Cameron looks like a sweetheart! What size tank is he used to?


He's in a 2.5 gallon right now, and hasn't ever been in anything bigger (though he did camp out in a 1 gallon bowl for a few nights when I first got him). Honestly, I think he just needs some plants to hide in to be happy.  If you're interested, I realized that I don't need anyone to help out with shipping. The priority flat-rate boxes are so cheap that I don't mind footing the bill.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Hmm... Before I say yes, I may need to sit on it for a couple of days, since I don't want to fill up my boyfriend's room with betta fish without telling him lol..

I'll talk to him about it, and if I get the green light I'll let you know as soon as I can!

Outside of the previous fin rot is he otherwise healthy?


----------



## lastbook87 (Apr 5, 2010)

metalbetta said:


> Hmm... Before I say yes, I may need to sit on it for a couple of days, since I don't want to fill up my boyfriend's room with betta fish without telling him lol..
> 
> I'll talk to him about it, and if I get the green light I'll let you know as soon as I can!
> 
> Outside of the previous fin rot is he otherwise healthy?


Sounds good! I'd offer to send along his kritter keeper, but I know the problem can be space to put the tanks rather than the tanks themselves... I say this, of course, as I look at how little surface area remains on any of my flat-topped furniture.

And yup, I've never had any health problems with him (aside from the fin rot) after he got over his post-store-cup lethargy. He's pretty active and certainly likes his grub.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Ummmm.......My fishie Alien died and Ive been wanting a new betta would Cameron be free?I still need to get a heater for my 2or3 gallon tank.


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

1fish2fish, is Avalanche already gone? I may need a few days to fix my current tank situation, but am a very reliable fish owner and willing to pay a shipping fee.  Though it may have to be shipped to my house. I don't think my college p.o. box allows pet shipments.
I currently have a nice big 1 gal flower vase for him and am keeping my apartment at an insane 83 degrees to keep the water temp around 78 degrees for my Patriot who is recovering beautifully except for the obvious signs of stress from yesterday.
If you are wary I understand, and I a would be in no way hurt or overly disappointed if you choose to give him to someone else or if he is already taken. I need a few days to mourn anywho.
Just so all of you know, I love what you are doing. All of you are heroes for saving these gorgeous fish.
Places like Walmart and Petsmart just don't take good care of their bettas in my opinion.
Not even my LPS is adequate at giving them good living conditions on the shelf.
So thank you all.


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

LucyLoofa said:


> 1fish2fish, is Avalanche already gone? I may need a few days to fix my current tank situation, but am a very reliable fish owner and willing to pay a shipping fee.  Though it may have to be shipped to my house. I don't think my college p.o. box allows pet shipments.
> I currently have a nice big 1 gal flower vase for him and am keeping my apartment at an insane 83 degrees to keep the water temp around 78 degrees for my Patriot who is recovering beautifully except for the obvious signs of stress from yesterday.
> If you are wary I understand, and I a would be in no way hurt or overly disappointed if you choose to give him to someone else or if he is already taken. I need a few days to mourn anywho.
> Just so all of you know, I love what you are doing. All of you are heroes for saving these gorgeous fish.
> ...


LOL!
Meant to say ZENANDRA not 1fish2fish.
Sorry, I got a little confused with screen names.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Alienbetta1 said:


> Ummmm.......My fishie Alien died and Ive been wanting a new betta would Cameron be free?I still need to get a heater for my 2or3 gallon tank.


Please answer my Question.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

LOL its ok lucy  I believe someone is taking one of Z's fish but I can't remember if its Avalanche or the other one.. 

Alien.. LB usually doesn't get on until later so your going to have to wait a while. It looks like someone else may be getting Cameron. To be honest I would focus on getting your heater before getting a fish, that way you have everything set up when your fish arrives 


EDIT... I think both Fleet and Avalanche have found homes.. hopefully Zenandra will see this and let us know for sure. You can always PM her also


----------



## lastbook87 (Apr 5, 2010)

Alienbetta1 said:


> Please answer my Question.


Sorry, I was asleep.  Anyways, 1fish2fish answered the question already--Cameron might have a home. If it turns out that metalbetta can't take him, I'll let you know! Even if he is, I'm sure you'll find a great replacement for Alien. There's lovely boys everywhere, it seems!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

AHH YES!!! Lastbook, I got the green light from the boyfriend, go ahead and ship him this way! I'll PM you my address! 

Is there anything big about him i'd need to know? what kind of food is he used to, etc etc etc.... I'm all excited now!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Congrats Metalbetta!!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah.. congrats.. he's a pretty boy!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Oh I'm excited like you don't even know! I was talking to my boyfriend's dad about him last night, and he wouldn't stop making cat food jokes... the fish stays in my room! lol
Anyway I can't wait til lastbook87 gets online. haha


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

Update: Hera needs her own place. Anyone interested? She's a very lovely little girl, she just doesn't fit in the sorority and I don't have room.


----------



## lastbook87 (Apr 5, 2010)

metalbetta said:


> Oh I'm excited like you don't even know! I was talking to my boyfriend's dad about him last night, and he wouldn't stop making cat food jokes... the fish stays in my room! lol
> Anyway I can't wait til lastbook87 gets online. haha


Haha, thanks so much for taking him! I'm sure that the two of you are going to get along really well, lol. And now Haru gets to live in his 2.5 gallon until she finds a new home. Yes, all, that is a hint. Girlie still needs a new home.  I can't wait 'til my guppy fry get big enough to sex and keep/give away so that I can have one of my other tanks back! Of course, they're only two weeks old, so it won't be until after I'm back.

He's used to Aqueon betta pellets--I can send a little baggie along if you want to switch him over to something else. And let's see... He likes his plants! He swims up to me when I come to the tank or when he thinks I'm watching, but he likes to hide when he's on his own time. And he's never been much of a bubble-nester, though now that I've said that, I'm sure he'll get to you and make a giant one just to prove me wrong.

I can ship him out on Wednesday, if that's okay with you! I have all the materials, I just need to actually put the box and all the packing together.

And lastly... Yay! I know you're excited to have him, but I'm so happy for him to have found a new permanent home!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I'm happy too, trust me! 
I've got my guys on pellets as well, just a different brand. A baggie would be appreciated though!
I'll have to head to the store today and pick up a bunch of plants for him! They'd probably be fakes, as I don't have the means for real ones at the moment. Are there any kinds he's particularly fond of?


----------



## lastbook87 (Apr 5, 2010)

metalbetta said:


> I'm happy too, trust me!
> I've got my guys on pellets as well, just a different brand. A baggie would be appreciated though!
> I'll have to head to the store today and pick up a bunch of plants for him! They'd probably be fakes, as I don't have the means for real ones at the moment. Are there any kinds he's particularly fond of?


Hrm... Anything with bigger leaves or that's dense, probably. I haven't noticed him favoring any particular plant, but he does like hiding in them. And he's only had fake plants, so don't worry--he won't notice the difference!

Out of curiosity, what size tank is he going to be in?


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

He'll probably be in a 1 gallon w/light and filter right away, but once i have the money/space i'm hoping to get him (and the rest of mine) in at least 2.5's.


----------



## lastbook87 (Apr 5, 2010)

Sounds like a plan! He definitely likes his confined spaces, so I don't think he'd do all that well in anything too big. It's weird, really... You hear and see everyone recommending larger tanks, and that's probably true for most fish, but I have a boy (that I bought as a girl, lol) that likes his little 1.5 gallon tank better than anything else I've had him in. To each (fish) his own, I guess!

And Cameron, or whatever you choose to name him, will be going out Wednesday. He'll get to "starve" between now and then while his neighbors get food. Poor boy! XD


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Mine seem to like smaller tanks as well, and I was startled to see people recommending 10 gallon tanks for bettas! Anyway thanks so much, I private messaged you the info, if you need anything else just ask!


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

Is anyone here interested in Hera? I don't mean to be rude, but no one mentioned her so I thought I'd bring it up again.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

She's cute but unfortunately I can't take any girls that wouldn't be good in a sorority. Plus right now I'm maxed out on space.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

You know I'd love to take her, but unfortunately my heart is bigger than my bedroom. Cameron will be taking the last flat topped space in the bedroom when he gets here. I really hope you find someone who can give her a good home!


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks ok.  Someone will come along. Either that or I'll find a place for another tank.


----------



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

I might be able to take Hera  How much for shipping and stuff of that nature? ill have to run it by my mom (and if she says no then ill ask my grandma ;D)


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

Jooleeah said:


> I might be able to take Hera  How much for shipping and stuff of that nature? ill have to run it by my mom (and if she says no then ill ask my grandma ;D)


I really don't know. I've never shipped before--what kind of shipping is recommended?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I recommend Priority.. it usually costs about $8-10. However I believe Jooleeah is in Canada? Unfortunately I don't think live animals can be shipped internationally without going through a transshipper which will raise the prices significantly. You would have to contact a Canadian transhipper to get more information. Because all live animals have to go through a customs inspection when shipped over the boarder.


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

I'd love to give Aqua away since i feel bad she went from a 1 gallon to 3 to 1 to 10 to 1gallon. But my parents said no more tanks. But they said i can;t give her away. Shes never been in a sorority so i dont know how she would be. But does anyone want her? I may be able to persuade to give her. ANd how do you ship? Like what do you put her in tank wise. Feeding ex. Shes actually much bluer than in the picture.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Cute girl. Are you sure you want to give her away? Just because she's in a smaller tank doesn't mean she's not healthy and well taken care of. Shipping is very dangerous. Sometimes the fish doesn't make it for one reason or another. Unless you just can't keep her for some reason I would advise to not adopt her out.

If you do decide to give her up, you'll have to get permission from your parents to send her. The first thing you'll have to do is order shipping bags online. Unfortunately you can only order them in large groups of 25 bags or more. 

It usually costs about $10 or more to ship priority. Its up to you whether you want to pay that or have the adopter pay that. Just know that its easier to adopt fish out if you cover the shipping costs. 




I'm going to post a thread about shipping fish with pictures to help everyone who is shipping fish or who would just like to understand how it is done.


----------



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh yeah i never thought about the country thing :|
man, canada sucks  everything cool is in the states.


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

1fish2fish's right.
Sorry, Jooleeah. Thanks for your interest though.


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

thats true. yea i wont ship her out....


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Yes Avalanche and Fleet have both found homes! I don't currently have any bettas up for adoption! But I have been thinking about rehoming Pandora! If there would be any interest in her!


----------



## tumtum (May 10, 2010)

Did Fleet ship out yesterday? Ha my brother already has his tank all set up. Also how much did he cost?


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Fleet will be shipped out today! As will avalanche and the 2 girls! I'm sorry I didn't do it yesterday I was running late for work! I'm actually going to go package them up in a few minutes!


----------



## tumtum (May 10, 2010)

Thats ok! :-D


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

Is Pandora still available and if so, how much are you asking? 
I have a 12gal that will be upgraded to a 20gal soon and I only have 4 girls. I had 5, but during the long move, she passed away. 

Any other Betta(male or female) for adoption that I missed while going through the thread?


----------



## BeautifulBettaFish (Feb 24, 2010)

well this is a great idea ...but my sons take my adoptable bettas...which is why i currently have no fish at all !


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I believe there are two females still for adoption. One from Lastbook87, the other from Swornoffjellow (with some x's thrown in) but neither female is good in a sorority.

I have one foster that may be up for adoption but not until the end of June because I'll be travelling. He is a multicolor VT male.

I also have a CT I am considering putting up for adoption but have not decided yet and probably won't make a decision for a few more weeks if at all.

Zenandra is considering giving up Pandora..


I think that's all the fish up for/possibly up for adoption right now


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

All bettas were shipped out today!!! Expect them on Friday!! :-D 

I have decided to put Bloo up for adoption! He hates being in divided tanks, gets extremely stressed when in site of other males, and I'm planning on eventually upgrading to all divided tanks! 

Bloo is a blue butterfly Halfmoon male, he is pretty close to perfect! Photobucket isn't working right now! but I will put up pics asap!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Ooh.. put me down as a maybe. I've been thinking about getting Mom another Betta for her birthday...


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Okie dokie! Let me know asap! And your 2 girls were shipped out today!!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Yay!  I'm home now so I'll have everything ready for when they get here 

Do you have any pics of the Blue HM? I'm going to show it to my mom but not tell her he's for adoption.. just to see what she thinks.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

So spot was already adopted? =[


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah.. Spots and Big Red were adopted by Zenandra a week ago or so and were shipped out yesterday.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Zenandra said:


> All bettas were shipped out today!!! Expect them on Friday!! :-D
> 
> I have decided to put Bloo up for adoption! He hates being in divided tanks, gets extremely stressed when in site of other males, and I'm planning on eventually upgrading to all divided tanks!
> 
> Bloo is a blue butterfly Halfmoon male, he is pretty close to perfect! Photobucket isn't working right now! but I will put up pics asap!


Awww... my HM died so I would love to have Bloo. Let me know if 1fish2fish can't have him. Please and thanks.


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Bloo


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

xswornxoffxjello said:


> Update: Hera needs her own place. Anyone interested? She's a very lovely little girl, she just doesn't fit in the sorority and I don't have room.


Could you please post some pics.:-D


----------



## BeautifulBettaFish (Feb 24, 2010)

Bloo is beautiful , if hes up for adoption let me know , i am in ne, PA.(Poconos area)


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

Bloo looks similar to my Kenji, though he lives in a 90gal tank. ^.^


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

Alienbetta1 said:


> Could you please post some pics.:-D


Hera's the blue girl. :-D


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

Wow. So hey, just brainstorming, but is there a way we'd be able to post at the top of each page from now on to tell which fish are up for adoption and which are no longer available? I've got track of it for the moment, but for everyone else's sake i think it would be a good idea. :/ Thing is though I'm not the most avid forum user. So I have no idea how this would be done.

Also!
I have decided I will not be adopting any fish for the moment, but am very happy that Zenandra's fish have found good homes. 

When I have a new take at the end of this summer and a better stand to place it on (than my book shelf since I'm fearing damage to my novels and too much natural sunlight for fish) I will update on the page. 

Until then I'm keeping an eye out for WW333. Dunno how well she's watching this thread, but she's been aching for a fish so badly, and I know she'll take good care of it and give it an excellent home.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Wow shes pretty!


----------



## Cicca (Jun 1, 2010)

Hello, I have been luking in the forums for some time but just decided to reg today! 
I am looking to get a male Betta for my hubby (we have kept them before) as an ann gift!  along with the needed tank thinking 2.5 eclipse intergrated system but still deciding. 
Any how We would rather adopt one in good health then try to nurse one back. 
Also I will not buy from a store it just allows the abuse to continue. 
So if you have a male that needs a good home and your willing to wait a bit to let me cycle my tank I would be happy to hear from you please PM me with pic and cost. We live in northern CA so fish local will be given first consideration as less travel = less stress 
Or even if you have too many fry to keep that would also work out well. 
I can provide reffrences as I am a guppy breeder/ shrimp keeper as well. 

Thank you, 
~C~


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

I am able to adopt females that can go into a sorority, as long as adoption/shipping is cheap or free. =p


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Cicca.. I'll have a VT up for adoption in a few weeks. He had fin rot so his dorsal fin is pretty short but besides that he's gorgeous. He's a blue/red multicolor. If you might be interested feel free to shoot me a PM and I'll see if I can scrounge up a picture.

I'll have fry to adopt out but that won't be until way late in the year. I'm in Georgia though so it would be quite a ways to ship.


----------



## Cicca (Jun 1, 2010)

well that would work out swell since our ann is in november  
however due to the cold might wish to send earlier than tht  
Pm me a pic of the one you may adopt out and will see if he looks like something hubby would like... he tends to prefer bold colors  
Being as that I have never had fin rot on any of my fish will the fin re-grow??? 
Something I should know but have never had to deal with... In fact I have yet to deal with any fish related illnesses aside from an accidental posioning of our original betta. 
Apartment manager had bug spray done and forgot to tell us! had the window open and poof! B.B.King passed


----------



## shemetz (Feb 25, 2010)

hay guys i am looking to adopt a male beta but my mom said i can only get one if he is cheep eventhough i am the one paying for him.i live in NH and if anyone can hook me up that would be great:-D


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Here is the most recent picture I have of him. He was a craigslist rescue. I don't think his dorsal fin will regrow very much but his other fins are completely regrown. He is currently recovering from popeye (he'll be fully healed before I adopt him out). 
The picture doesn't really do him justice. In real life he has a lot of blues, greens and reds. He may not be bold enough for your taste. He is a very common pet store color. He has a great personality.. very people oriented.


----------



## shemetz (Feb 25, 2010)

i dont know.... i will think about him though i like betas that realy stand out


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

I would like to adopt him when hes healed as long as its not to much money.:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D


----------



## Cicca (Jun 1, 2010)

He looks a lot like our dearly departed BB...  I will ask hubby what he thinks and let you know... Either way he is a pretty boy! I do hope that if hubby does not want him someone else will give him a nice home  
Thank you. 
~C~


----------



## shemetz (Feb 25, 2010)

i hope he gets a great home to:-D


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> Here is the most recent picture I have of him. He was a craigslist rescue. I don't think his dorsal fin will regrow very much but his other fins are completely regrown. He is currently recovering from popeye (he'll be fully healed before I adopt him out).
> The picture doesn't really do him justice. In real life he has a lot of blues, greens and reds. He may not be bold enough for your taste. He is a very common pet store color. He has a great personality.. very people oriented.


How much would I have to pay for him?:|


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Shipping for my fosters costs $10 for priority. If you choose to do express I'd have to get a quote from the PO. I don't require rehoming fees.

I do require that the fish be kept in at least 2 gallon tanks with a heater and are given appropriate water changes and care because that is what they receive with me.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Ummmmm.......Would a 5 or 3 gallon work?


----------



## Cicca (Jun 1, 2010)

sadly hubby has declined due to concerns over the long term health of this guy. however he did say he would have been a pretty fish has he been taken care of. 

let me know once you have ur fry ready. I have time to find the right fish for our family


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Alien.. anything bigger than two gallons would work. As long as it has a heater.

Cicca.. That's too bad but I understand. He'll be completely healthy before he's adopted out but I understand not wanting to adopt a fish that has been sick previously.

I'll definitely let you know. I'll be starting a spawn log in the breeding section so everyone can follow along and see pictures of the babies as they grow


----------



## Cicca (Jun 1, 2010)

It's not so much that he was sick.. its how many times... fin rot followed by pop eye... I understand that chances are low but hubby does not want to get attached and suffer another blow like the one with BB King. That was hard on us both. Hope you understand.
~C~


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah I do  don't worry.


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Ok I've been thinking a lot! And I have a lot of boys that were rescues of sorts, that are totally healthy now! I would like to make room for more rescues, and of course keep those I plan on breeding... So unfortunately for me the means rehoming some boys that I really like, and finding them some awesome homes! So I can make room to help more in need! 

As hard as that is that's what running a rescue is all about right? There are a couple rescues that I think I will be keeping forever! Like Pop Rocks, but a few do need to be rehomed!! Does that make sense?  

So I am going to rehome the following

Phantom - Petco rescue, totally healthy, was in the grossest cup ever, gasping for air, got him 1/2 price! Now he's gorgeous!! 


















Firefly - Had a bit of finrot, got him when a previous rescue passed within 3 days of being rescued, so I got this guy for free.


















Pandora - This little girl is fabulous! So much personality! found her on the back of a petsmart shelf in a cup so dirty I could barely see her, she was barely moving! got her 1/2 price!


----------



## shemetz (Feb 25, 2010)

i love phantom!!!!! i will have to ask my mom but pm me when you know how much he costs:-D:-D:-D


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

He doesn't cost anything! Just shipping which will be $8 for priority or $15 for express!


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

Phantom would be great to have. I have a boy just like him only black and white, though he has been sick and may not make it. I would love to have him.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Arrrgh.. I LOVE Phantom. Must resist.. I have more than I should have anyway.

Pandora is really cute. If you haven't found a home for her by the time I've set up my sorority I might take her... but thats going to be a few weeks in the making.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

WOW phantom is lovely. I might have to have him if no one else does. Do you charge what they cost you to buy as well or just shipping?


----------



## Cicca (Jun 1, 2010)

Please PM me in regards to Firefly


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

I may back in the market for a fish! My boy dropped a hint that he is coming back to campus with the intention of getting me fish related things for an early birthday present!
I'm also working with a friend on plans build a new bookshelf/fish stand since I have extra room for a tank in my apartment's living room. A nice spot away from the air vent and the window. This is all adding up to more space. I would absolutely LOVE Pandora!  She is so gorgeous! Hopefully arrangements will be made by June 18th, but my birthday is in late July so it is understandable if you aren't too eager to reserve her for me since a nice home may come along sooner.
But again! You guys are absolutely wonderful! Thanks for saving these fish!


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

I love Pandora but I'm in the UK :-(


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Merlin is ready to go. He is completely healed from popeye and is healthy. His fins are slightly frayed from being bagged and moved yesterday but that will heal up in a week or so.

Merlin was given away by a lady on Craigslist who could not take him with her when she moved. He was recovering from fin rot so his dorsal is very short. His caudle and anal fins look pretty good.

Merlin is a very affectionate guy and needs lots of people interaction. He loves to come up and look at you and will take food from your hand. He needs to be in a tank that is fully covered as he is a jumper. He is a pretty mellow guy and does fine in a divided tank, just make sure the top is covered. He is a multicolor VT.

Shipping is $10 for priority. I ship on Monday, Tuesday, or Wednesday. Give this guy a great home. I have too many fish and can not give him the amount of human interaction he deserves.

Also.. he does really well in a high traffic setting like a kitchen or a dining room, he loves it in fact. He would also make a great buddy to sit on your desk or bedside table.

I'm uploading pictures as we speak. You can find them in the pictures forum in a thread that will be titled "Merlin's Photoshoot".

Remember... I post my adoptees on several forums so if you like this guy don't hesitate. Post on this thread or PM me.


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

phantom still available?


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Is Phantom still there?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Phantom passed away.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

What!!!!!!!How did it happen?*sob*


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

What the heck happened??


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

phantom died


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

How/why?


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

umm all beta's eventually die idk how he did ask the owner of him


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

I was.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

hmmm


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Zenandra posted a thread about him, that would be the best place to ask. I believe she doesn't know why he died, it was just one of those things.

There are still several other fish up for adoption however so lets please keep it to that topic. Thanks


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Ahhhhh


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

awww i really liked phantom.... poor guy he was beautiful


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

*Sigh*


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

he was a beautiful double tail


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

Yea he was. I have one just like him, but he is ill. I was hoping to replace him since his condition keeps getting worse...


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Oh no!


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

Here he is when I first got him. He darkened up and was so pretty. Then he attacked his tail and later, suddenly went on strike and wont eat.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

*Sob*think he'll die?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Guys.. once again, please don't fill this thread with unnecessary posts. It makes it so the people who are trying to adopt out fish are lost in the shuffle. I don't want to have to ask a moderator to delete posts.. that seems overly excessive. Just please try to stay on topic. Thanks.

Now back on topic..

Merlin is up for adoption. His shipping fee would be $10 priority.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Ummm....Is the fish free?


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

Only time will tell, I really hope not though...



Any other fish for adoption? I don't like Veil tails much...


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Ill adopt out Skolly for $500 plus shipping.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

is the fish free besides the 10 dollar for express


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Ahhh.......I was joking about getting rid of Skolly by the way.LOL!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

beta novice said:


> is the fish free besides the 10 dollar for express


If your talking about Merlin then yes, besides the shipping costs he is free. It costs $10 to ship him priority. If you want him shipped express it will cost more.

You have to already have a tank, with a heater before I will adopt him out.


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

I officially have room for one male or 2 females.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

You can send Zenandra a PM and see if she has any girls up for adoption. The only boy I have is the Multicolor VT posted above.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

So, I'm wondering if anyone has a female for adoption. I just lost my favorite girlie Ivy and I miss her spunk so much. They DO NOT need to be "Sorority safe" as they won't be going in a sorority. 

I'm not able to take the fish immediately as I'm very busy this week and need to bleach a lot of fish stuff. But if you want to get back to me don't hesitate to PM me or just reply here. 

Thanks.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

DH.. I think that swornoffjellow (with some x's in there) was trying to adopt out "Hera", a blue fem VT who was bullying her sorority. I dunno if she's still available or not.


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

DH I still have Pandora available if you would be interested in her!


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Firefly is also still up for adoption!


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

would you ship firefly overseas?


----------



## jeanclaudeasher (May 20, 2010)

I got my first betta rescue. A 6 year old kid was given the betta and he decided that he didn't want him and that he didn't know how to take care of him. I would love to be able to keep him but all of my tanks are full and I don't have room for another one. He seems healthy except for a little bit of his fins curling (probably due to the filthy water he was in). He watches me move around the room and has an appetite. The white spots in the picture are actually blue, not sure why they showed up white in the picture.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

I would take him but I to afraid that all the bettas I get will die!


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

does anyone have any bettas for adoption that they will ship overseas?


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> DH.. I think that swornoffjellow (with some x's in there) was trying to adopt out "Hera", a blue fem VT who was bullying her sorority. I dunno if she's still available or not.


Yes indeedy, Hera is still here.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

ooh! I love Firefly! I'd try to adopt but first I would need to get a bit more $$$ in my wallet.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks guys.. I'll think about it, not sure what I want to do yet. Thinking about making myself a little community tank in my empty 10g. 

I'll let yous know!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

To the person who asked about shipping overseas.. because of issues with customs, not to mention the exorbitant cost shipping would be, fish must be adopted out within their country of origin.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

ok thanks


----------



## thegameksk (Oct 27, 2009)

How much would it cost for firefly??


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Firefly would be $6 for shipping!


----------



## thegameksk (Oct 27, 2009)

I think I am interested in him. Where did you get him from? Do you know his age?


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

I got him at petsmart. I don't know his age for certain but I'm sure he's less then a year!


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

Zenandra ask how big of a tank he would have


----------



## thegameksk (Oct 27, 2009)

I have a 5 gallon split with 2 bettas in it and I am in the process of getting a 12 gallon which I will split as well. He will go into one of them. Im not sure exactly what I will do in terms of splitting the tank yet. Thats why I havent posted back here yet b/c I want to get the tank b4 I deffintely say yes.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Anyone who lives in MD adopting out bettas?


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

Looking for two femmies or a male.
Dragon, white, cellophane or all three. =p


----------



## LMac54 (Jun 9, 2010)

NO offense to anyone, but this thread has gotten a little out of control and is really unorganized. :-? I've been trying to go through it to see if anyone has a female to adopt out, but it's been EXTREMELY difficult.

I love the gesture that this thread is trying to give out, but a lot of the posts are discussions that could probably happen in PMs. 


I think that maybe only Adopters should post in here, and Potential Adopters should PM them, to keep this organized. Adopters should EDIT their initial post to say if the particular betta is available or not.


This thread is kind of a mess. :|


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

LMac54 said:


> NO offense to anyone, but this thread has gotten a little out of control and is really unorganized. :-? I've been trying to go through it to see if anyone has a female to adopt out, but it's been EXTREMELY difficult.
> 
> I love the gesture that this thread is trying to give out, but a lot of the posts are discussions that could probably happen in PMs.
> 
> ...



I agree, but unless you can get a Moderator to agree and uphold that, it's not going to happen.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Ditto! It would make it so much easier to go through and know if their are any bettas available.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

As of right now consider no bettas available for adoption. Unfortunately due to the set up of this forum original posts cannot be edited. I have previously asked posters not to discuss on this thread but I am not a moderator and I don't want to get in trouble for "back seat" moderating. The original post I believe I asked that potential adopters PM the person giving up the fish. But this is a forum and you can't stop people from commenting.

Only a mod has the power to edit old posts and I don't believe any of the mods want to have to constantly edit posts for one thread.

If anyone is unsure about what fish are for adoption just PM me. I'll keep track of who is and who isn't up for adoption and update the thread from now on.

*Please don't post "looking for" posts. The fish posted are what is for adoption, if you don't like what you see move on.*

The last person who had fish up was Zenandra and I assume she has found homes since she hasn't reposted them. There was one or two females available but neither of those owners have reposted either.

I have one foster, his name is Merlin and he is a VT. If anyone is interested in him you may PM me. He has been through a LOT and he will only go to the best home. If I don't know you and how you care for your fish from your posting history here I will be asking you to fill out an adoption form for this particular fish.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree that this thread shouldn't be used for general discussion, only about adoptions.


----------



## Jakr959 (Jun 15, 2010)

Well, there you have it. DQ said it and she is a moderator


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Jakr959.. you know by posting that you just did what everyone was saying NOT to do and clogging the thread with unnecessary posts LOL


Anyways..

Merlin has been adopted by xSwornxoffxjello so as of now I don't think there are any bettas for adoption.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Let's get back to discussing adoptions please.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Do they come dead or alive? Just asking.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Why would someone send a dead fish? :roll: Any fish can die during transport.. that's just a risk you take. 


There are no bettas for adoption at this time.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

Zenandra - I tried to PM you but am not sure if you received it. Will you be sending Damien out this week? I want to make sure that I keep an eye out for his box so it doesn't sit in the sun!! It's crazy hot here! Argh! Thanks!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

frogipoi said:


> Do they come dead or alive? Just asking.


They were asking if they _*arrive*_ dead or alive. =]
Most of the time they arrive alive. Even all the way from Thailand. There are instances though, as also stated by 1fish2fish, where a fish may die during transport. It doesn't happen too often though, especially if the sender sends it correctly and the receiver is there to pick up the package the moment it is delivered and doesn't let it sit out in the weather too long. =]

Also as 1fish2fish stated it is a risk you take and a responsibility both you and the sender bare. Both parties have to work together and perform their respective parts/duties correctly in order for the fish to arrive alive and to make it to the tank. =]


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

I know... I wish I could get him but 20$ is all I have... Not to be rude when I asked dead or alive... Do you have any more? I love looking at them!!!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

There are no bettas for adoption at this time.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I want to adopt out my girls and one of my boys if anyone if therested. 
I have a VT cambodian girl and a CT female. Both girls are FREE

I also have a beautiful butterfly I just purchased from Petco as an impulse buy. I have the whole set-up for him and can give him a good home but I just saw I won a fish on Aquabid and would like to concentrate on him and the others I have. 
Anyway, he's a HMDT blue/green marble with white outer color. He's so cute!
I can post a picture later, my camera is charging. He would be the $14 I paid plus shipping. 
Oh! And there was another veyr similar to him, same colors but HM with regular BF pattern.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I would also add how much you're charging for shipping in addition to pictures 

I would love to adopt one or both of your girls but its out of my current budget, hopefully they will find good homes.

Interested parties.. remember to PM the owner instead of posting on the thread. Thanks :-D


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

*For Adoption...*

Here they are....
I get FedEx discount so I can ship overnight for around $15 but will ship any other way you prefer. No garantes.


----------



## CaptainBubbles (Jul 11, 2010)

im interested in the CT female , how much would it be for her to be shipped to me?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Since your in Canada it would be over $100 to have her shipped to you unfortunately. :-( Also the OP would have to obtain a license to ship out of the country.

Because of that all the fish on the adoption thread have to be adopted out in their country of residence.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good point, Jackie.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

I really want the double tail but I can't affored a $150 to ship it.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

Zenandra, will you be shipping the fish tomorrow? Could I send you the extra $ to do overnight? I don't want to risk the heat for too long..


----------



## pillierox1 (Aug 7, 2010)

i was wondering if demetri is stil availible, i hav a male ct and i luv him, so would luv to get another one.:-D


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Um I can't pick


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

There are no fish available for adoption at this time.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Aww. I hope there will be soon!


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

Let me know 1f2f, I've got a spare 10g thats done cycling.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I don't have any fosters at this time but if someone has a betta they can no longer keep and is interested in possibly adopting them out they can send me a Private Message and I'll post the fish on this thread after talking with the owner.


----------



## Koi1739 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Betta*

I want both of them I don't have to pay do I
:-D


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

These posts are from 2010


----------

